# Safest Steroid



## zed (Sep 9, 2002)

I was told that DECA is the safest steroid to use in terms of side effects, is this true? What about Stanazol, I thought this may be safer.

Thanks,
Zed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 9, 2002)

Safest...FOOD! 


DP


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2002)

If limp dick doesn't bother you, and you don't use too much, then its relatively safe.

How about Ginsing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 9, 2002)

Long story on Ginseng...there are Ginsenosides "a" thru ???...towards  'g' and 'h', they are (as they isolate these)considered "anabolic"....but I'd say on a kindergarten level!  

DP


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2002)

Yes, but technically they are plant steroids, my little joke. 

Yams also contain plant steroids, didn't know that.
http://www.rain-tree.com/dioscorea.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yes, but technically they are plant steroids, my little joke.
> 
> Yams also contain plant steroids, didn't know that.
> http://www.rain-tree.com/dioscorea.htm



While ginseng has phytosterols;  campesterol, beta-sitosterol, stigmasterol...etc....and those are basically worthless except for prostate and cholesterol problems...there are mechanisms effecting the HPTA axis, that allow for hormonal change...however minor!

Yams contain diosgenin, which has some benefits for women as a phyto-sterol...but unfortunately can not be converted in the body into progesterone as many believe.....we simply do not possess the proper enzymes! 

DP


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.getbulky.com/Info/Steroid_Info/

Someone posted on another board something like, "why do steroids when ginsing does the same thing", LoL... I think they were stuck in 1990.


----------



## basskiller (Sep 11, 2002)

avanar is the safest!


----------



## gopro (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by basskiller *_
> avanar is the safest!



You mean aNaVar...and yes, its pretty safe. Actually the safest is the natural test your own body puts out!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2002)

Don't kid yourself. There are no safe steriods!


----------



## gopro (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Don't kid yourself. There are no safe steriods!



True dg...however, there are some that are safe RELATIVE to others.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes that is true! But NONE are free from side effects, and I think I can add 1-test and 4-ad topicals to that list now seeing how strong they are!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

Anavar is not known for being great for putting on weight either, if you do things right the side effects are slightly depressed natural test which is why you have recovery and time between cycles.


----------



## marko (Sep 13, 2002)

*Safest steroid*

Hi there
I have read that the safest and gentlest injectable steroid is Primobolan Depot. It has so little side effects that some pros use it to bridge in between their heavier mass cycles. They inject 1 vial (200 mg)per week. Its effects are such that you keep increasing your muscle mass slowly and evenly, and the gains are permanent.
Using it between cycles will prevent the famous catabolic state that happens commonly in the weeks after you terminate a cycle, when you see a loss of some body weight.
It stacks very well with Winstrol during  a cutting cycle.
Bye all.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

Gains can be "permanent" because they are slow in coming, and thats provided you eat right. It will still degrade your natural test levels as will anything, if you really care then DO NOT BRIDGE. However even women use Primo, 100mg or sometimes more.

As for winny, I won't touch it


----------



## 5abi (Sep 13, 2002)

mr mudge lol, y won't u touch winny?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

I already have problems with my left arm if I lift heavy (~5 reps) for extended periods of time (3 days or so I have problems), I am not going to compete, so I don't want to risk ripping myself to peices.

National competitor on another board recently detatched on of his forearm muscles doing reverse grip rows.


----------



## Belial (Sep 13, 2002)

Almost any steroid can be safe!  You think endocrinologists are putting their HRT (We're talking men here) in danger by giving them testosterone?  The trick is not to fall into the "more is better" trap.  Primo at 300-400mg a week should be fairly safe and low on sides (that's 3-4 amps), test around 400-500mg a week is similarly not usually a problem (though if you are gyno prone, forget it).  EQ is another mild one..  anavar likewise. 

However, orals are liver toxic usually, so I'd say avoid them...  deca is HORRIBLE for post cycle recovery, tren is simply too androgenic to be considered "safe", the list goes on.  Basically, EQ, primo, and anavar are your best bets.


----------



## kertonstuart (Mar 6, 2010)

*sideaffects are relative*

lets keep in mind every steroid has some form of sideaffect, how it effects you will depend on many things which are personal to your body type and genetic make up. you must decide for yourself if the pros outweigh the cons and enter this thing with your eyes wide open because there is no timeout. if i was to recommend a starter cycle it would be orally taken dbol it works well for lean mass and is not as toxic as most, a good place to begin if you feel you must.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2010)

Testosterone is VERY safe at reasonable dosages


----------



## weldingman (Mar 6, 2010)

I wonder if most guys are watching and are even still here since 2002.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 6, 2010)

Heavy? What is a reasonable dosage of Test? just wondering what your take is on it.


----------



## ersin.konuk (Mar 6, 2010)

ya i am courious to! on what is a reasonable dose?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2010)

600mg T weekly has few sides. Lipids start to be negatively affected but still remain in normal ranges. I have no problems with guys running 600mg T for life as long as they get regular labs, physicals and use an AI.


----------



## ersin.konuk (Mar 6, 2010)

so u are saying as long as u run a sound AI you could run 500 mg test for life! allmost like a HRT?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 6, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Testosterone is VERY safe at reasonable dosages



Agreed.  It's also why most of us suggest running a test only cycle to novice users.

/V


----------



## weldingman (Mar 6, 2010)

I have ran test c before by itself just to feel better and I ran 6 to 750mg's a wk, but during a big cycle with different aas, 800 to 1500mg wk for 12 to 15 wks.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 6, 2010)

Any testosterone ester is safe.  It's base it what you make in your nut sack.  Your body knows what to do with it.  It's what gave you a hard on when you were 13 just looking at the girl next door tanning. 500 mg Testosterone ester plus 12.5 mg Aromasin EOD and you have a safe cycle that will give you 5-6 times your normal amount of test, quite enough to build lots and lots of muscle. Very few side effects.  Maybe a few pimples.  Blood work should be fine for a good 12 weeks on this bit. After that the main thing to worry about is to many red blood cells.  But by then you are ready for PCT and your done. Plus just about any AAS does that to your blood.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Any testosterone ester is safe. It's base it what you make in your nut sack. Your body knows what to do with it. It's what gave you a hard on when you were 13 just looking at the girl next door tanning. 500 mg Testosterone ester plus 12.5 mg Aromasin EOD and you have a safe cycle that will give you 5-6 times your normal amount of test, quite enough to build lots and lots of muscle. Very few side effects. Maybe a few pimples. Blood work should be fine for a good 12 weeks on this bit. *After that the main thing to worry about is to many red blood cells.* But by then you are ready for PCT and your done. Plus just about any AAS does that to your blood.


 Just give blood every 6 months


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2010)

ersin.konuk said:


> so u are saying as long as u run a sound AI you could run 500 mg test for life! allmost like a HRT?


 I know a few guys who have gone over 10 years doing just that.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is Swiper. I think he is on year 11 if memory serves.


----------



## ersin.konuk (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the way i feel funning 500mg a week and with ai im not holding as much water as i did befor, could u safely run this for six months? Becouse i am really making gains and i would like to stay on all summer if i could!


----------



## ersin.konuk (Mar 7, 2010)

Are u saying that swipes has been one for 11 years strait?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2010)

ersin.konuk said:


> I like the way i feel funning 500mg a week and with ai im not holding as much water as i did befor, could u safely run this for six months? Becouse i am really making gains and i would like to stay on all summer if i could!


Absolutely, as long as you go into the course healthy. There have been clinical human trials at 600mg T weekly for 20 weeks.



ersin.konuk said:


> Are u saying that swipes has been one for 11 years strait?


 
Yes


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 7, 2010)

If you're going to do this take measures.  Get blood work every 4-6 months.  Things that are likely to go a rye are RBC count, HDL/LDL ratio, watch your kidney function.  This is essentially a high dose TRT.  I'm scripted for nearly as much and get the bloods done and give blood every 8-10 weeks.  If your going to do this then you should do the same.  At least give blood frequently.  Otherwise you could see your hematocrit hit 60%.  Then you are basically pumping sludge.  That's tough on the heart and can lead to stroke.  Especially in light of the fact that AAS tend to make platelets aggregate to a higher degree than normal. not saying it will happen but why let the risk increase if you can control the situation.  Maybe heavyiron can tell us what Swiper does to keep everything under control.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> If you're going to do this take measures. Get blood work every 4-6 months. Things that are likely to go a rye are RBC count, HDL/LDL ratio, watch your kidney function. This is essentially a high dose TRT. I'm scripted for nearly as much and get the bloods done and give blood every 8-10 weeks. If your going to do this then you should do the same. At least give blood frequently. Otherwise you could see your hematocrit hit 60%. Then you are basically pumping sludge. That's tough on the heart and can lead to stroke. Especially in light of the fact that AAS tend to make platelets aggregate to a higher degree than normal. not saying it will happen but why let the risk increase if you can control the situation. Maybe heavyiron can tell us what Swiper does to keep everything under control.


 I don't know what support sups he uses BUT I use:

Baby aspirin
CQ-10
Omega 3 fish oil
Liv 52
NAC
Plant sterols
If HDL gets real low Niacin


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 7, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> I don't know what support sups he uses BUT I use:
> 
> Baby aspirin
> CQ-10
> ...



Baby asprin is a really good idea.  Can't believe I'm not taking it now.


----------



## jobeyone1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would stack winstrol and deca you would get very cut


----------



## tydb2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mudge said:


> If limp dick doesn't bother you, and you don't use too much, then its relatively safe.
> 
> How about Ginsing


 Hell yeah dude. I herd horror storys but nevber ran it w/o test at atleast doubled the dose of deca and highest i ever went on deca was 600mg a week so thank you jesus no limp for me .............yet


----------



## Dusters (Mar 18, 2010)

Anavar can mess up your lipids.

After you start going over 200mg test per week, your tendons become weaker.

EQ can give some people high blood pressure.

Deca is a bitch to recover from.

I pick primo or low dose test as the "safest".


----------



## bklynbread (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and joined to find out a bit more about primo. Can anyone recommend any good books/articles on how these supplements should be taken? From the little I’ve read online, it seems like everything has negative effects. However, I just want to be able to fully comprehend for myself how to use. I know little, but primo is the one supplement that continually comes up in my searches as relatively “safe.”  I’ve been recently starting to feel that high priced stuff in the locked cabinet at vitamin Shoppe is becoming too costly and potentially unsafe because I never know what is in their “proprietary blend.” 
Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

ive been using 20 yrs straight. but bridge every few months. never use " heavy" all the time. bad cholesterol only problem i got but i dont think its from that. i dont blame gear on nothing, dont want to give any bbing a bad name.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

out of being the safest, well androil comes close to being a safe drug.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> If you're going to do this take measures. Get blood work every 4-6 months. Things that are likely to go a rye are RBC count, HDL/LDL ratio, watch your kidney function. This is essentially a high dose TRT. I'm scripted for nearly as much and get the bloods done and give blood every 8-10 weeks. If your going to do this then you should do the same. At least give blood frequently. Otherwise you could see your hematocrit hit 60%. Then you are basically pumping sludge. That's tough on the heart and can lead to stroke. Especially in light of the fact that AAS tend to make platelets aggregate to a higher degree than normal. not saying it will happen but why let the risk increase if you can control the situation. Maybe heavyiron can tell us what Swiper does to keep everything under control.


 
 tell me how you get 600mg test e or test cyp scripted to u ewk? and your right on point with your post.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would have to say Primo, minimal shut down and may even stimulate test, nonaromatizing and nontoxic.


----------



## Ghost Ryda (Jul 24, 2012)

Sup Bro's. New to this forum, but this thread caught my attention.  Test (various esters) has always been my best friend and produced pretty damned good gains for me.  Last time I used it was 3 years ago, and I used Enathate but I stacked it with Deca for 8 weeks. Did my PCT with Clomid and Nolva.  Did lose some mass/strength when I stopped, but it wasn't too bad until this girl came along and... yeah.

Anyway, I am curious as to the prolonged use of Testosterone as mentioned in this thread. Just some questions about duration, and PCT if used for a loner period - say 16-20 weeks as opposed to 8-10. Saw the post about a guy that's been on for 11 years?  That's not non-stop is it?  

I'm just looking for information as I have a good supply of the various esters. 

If anyone, mods included, could answer some questions and offer some feedback, send me a msg.

Peace,
G.R.


----------

